# What a pair O c**ts



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Its all too often you see GTR's being used as penis extensions. These people just fcuk everything for their own selfish needs.
The days of GTR's being a respected cars are over.
Such a shame but i guess we (the genuine enthusiast) had a good run. Great cars, old now, unreliable now, out paced, out handled and out priced
Long live the SKYLINE GTR
As for these pair o cnuts,


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

i can't understand how they get away with it??? one of the richest roads in the world and they act like dicks on it.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Wait till AdnanK sees this :chuckle:

I feel the same, GTRs are now every chav and his dogs dream!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> Wait till AdnanK sees this :chuckle:


I suppose he's one of them?? O well


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

evogeof said:


> I suppose he's one of them?? O well


I'll have some popcorn opcorn:


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> Wait till AdnanK sees this :chuckle:
> 
> I feel the same, GTRs are now every chav and his dogs dream!


Only 33's tbh


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

FRRACER said:


>


Illegal rear Numberplate no front Numberplate and the passenger recording right in the cops face?? Why


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone recognise the car?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tnb9djCZLwo


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Long live the SKYLINE GTR




Skyline GT-R?
Is that a new model out or something?:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> Illegal rear Numberplate no front Numberplate and the passenger recording right in the cops face?? Why




Poor car has too much bling.
Don't do this Geof!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

evogeof said:


> I suppose he's one of them?? O well


Lol no he's not one of them...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/271985-guys-making-up-small-dicks.html


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> Lol no he's not one of them...
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/271985-guys-making-up-small-dicks.html


There's loads


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Go you YT and you will find much more! As combat has said such a shame such car has fallen to hands who going round doing stuff as we see in the videos.

Anyone remember what the Nova and Saxo boys used to do?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Anyone remember what the Nova and Saxo boys used to do?


Go to car meets and ask girls there; pink or brown?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah yes, these bad boys again, doing laps around London Piccadilly. #attentionwhores


----------



## Calibrat (Jan 22, 2013)

i cant stand these people that sit about reving their cars thinking they are a baller, clearly your not....


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Jags said:


> Go to car meets and ask girls there; pink or brown?


LOL only a Max Power reader would get that  

Seen this Kream car at Ron's a few times, as said before only 33's... 32's & 34's still have some reputation


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

jonnypolish said:


> LOL only a Max Power reader would get that
> 
> Seen this Kream car at Ron's a few times, as said before only 33's... 32's & 34's still have some reputation


Don't think so, the 32 and 34 are on the same level.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Saifskyline said:


> Don't think so, the 32 and 34 are on the same level.


I'm with Jonny...

:chuckle:


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I used the word *some* with my tongue in cheek


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

The lighter blue r33 is Shabs of the forum from kream devolopmemts


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

jonnypolish said:


> Seen this Kream car at Ron's a few times, as said before only 33's... 32's & 34's still have some reputation


Haha!! 

Kringe Developments. That first video in this thread is retarded.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Kadir said:


> Haha!!
> 
> Kringe Developments. That first video in this thread is retarded.


like two blokes having a w4nking competition


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha!! Quote :" Oh my days"!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TREG said:


> Skyline GT-R?
> Is that a new model out or something?:chuckle:


No, it's been around for years apparently!!!!


As for the morons in the first vid, i always watch these things wishing the engines would go bang!! Maybe one of these days.........



TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> No, it's been around for years apparently!!!!
> 
> 
> As for the morons in the first vid, i always watch these things wishing the engines would go bang!! Maybe one of these days.........
> ...


Would have been funny to see it spit it's guts out all over the front of the Gallardo.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like this disease on the increase....






Who'd have thought that some Lamborghini owners would also stoop to such low levels??


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> The lighter blue r33 is Shabs of the forum from kream devolopmemts


Shabs has a knob for a head.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> Looks like this disease on the increase....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saves bringing the bbq out to the meets I suppose:chuckle:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> No, it's been around for years apparently!!!!
> 
> 
> As for the morons in the first vid, i always watch these things wishing the engines would go bang!! Maybe one of these days.........
> ...


Shows the testament of Ron's engine building skills


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

CSB said:


> Shows the testament of Ron's engine building skills


Point missed...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Point missed...


Considering he got called a milkman its not bad


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I wonder what the cars like ; ie quick at all, or just standard under the bonnet with a rich map so it spits flames but does nothing else?


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

All mouth and no trousers probably!.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Apparently around 600bhp the 33 is. 

Mikey


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

However chav their behaviour is, their antics do make good comedy :chuckle:

As for them being called Arabs I do not think so somehow! The Arabs who drive around central London drive around in cars 200k plus not a 10k 20 year old Nissan.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Is it a bee r device that disables the 4wd?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Jimbostir said:


> Is it a bee r device that disables the 4wd?


Nah, just sets a low revlimiter.


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Flame Spitting.

what is the point in this?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Toasting marshmallows?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I didn't see anyone toast any marshmallows in that video though.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Jimbostir said:


> I wonder what the cars like ; ie quick at all, or just standard under the bonnet with a rich map so it spits flames but does nothing else?


It's got the rips rb30 in it out of Conrad's car I believe, Ron at rk tunning rebuilt it after the bottom end went


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Couldn't give a flying s**t about what spec the engine is or its power.

Completely ruined, over the top chav styling with matching behaviour.

Really embarrassing owing a Skyline recently, trying to avoid the stigma of being labeled as one of these rude boyz......another tick in the box for keeping the '32 as standard and as pure as possible.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

YokoAE86 said:


> Flame Spitting.
> 
> what is the point in this?


To look like a complete penis at traffic lights.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

So embarrassing! flamer kits are soooo 2004. Car looks chav, driver looks chav.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Trev said:


> Couldn't give a flying s**t about what spec the engine is or its power.
> 
> Completely ruined, over the top chav styling with matching behaviour.
> 
> Really embarrassing owing a Skyline recently, trying to avoid the stigma of being labeled as one of these rude boyz......another tick in the box for keeping the '32 as standard and as pure as possible.


Exactly what I say when ever someone shows me these pathetic videos.

People like this are the reason we get labelled boy racers instead of enthusiasts.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't let it bother you too much. If that's how somebody wants to behave its up to them (so long as it's not dangerous to innocent people) and if the engine goes bang or something I'm sure it'll make an awesome you tube video!!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

jonnypolish said:


> Seen this Kream car at Ron's a few times, as said before only 33's... 32's & 34's still have some reputation


RUBBISH!!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I think persons who behave in this manner should be ostracised from this forum. These persons do nothing for the Skyline community but promote illegal behaviours.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Dont need a flamer kit for mine anyway, does that on its own lol

Mikey


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

They only got 1000 cc engines and a flamer kit !!! ****wits


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Trev said:


> Couldn't give a flying s**t about what spec the engine is or its power.
> 
> Completely ruined, over the top chav styling with matching behaviour.
> 
> Really embarrassing owing a Skyline recently, trying to avoid the stigma of being labeled as one of these rude boyz......another tick in the box for keeping the '32 as standard and as pure as possible.


Its got nothing to do with gtrs...knobs are knobs full stop. They will always find some sort of car to prove it in. Doesnt mean GTRs/skylines (of any model) have become chav cars just means some knobs have decided to drive them and turn their individual car into a tasteless piece of sh!t and then feel the need to make sure as many people as possible take notice. I find it funny really that they think they are showing off when 99% of people looking just think dickhe4ds....


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

The link to YouTube says they are at Gumball 3000. If this is the case I'm not quite seeing the drama everyone is making out (assuming this is correct as don't they allow a parade of the cars leaving?) Not something I'd ever do personally, but the crowds there are most likely enjoying it and to be fair if they've come to see some noisy cars they're getting a pretty 'decent' show of that!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

jameswrx said:


> *If this is the case I'm not quite seeing the drama everyone is making out*


I think most are fed up with these two because You Tube is full of videos like this James...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Seriously.

Could those cars look any more sh*t?!!!

Don't even get me started on those fu**s with their selfie sticks filming this crap.

Someone please tell me the Police have seen these videos too?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

DarrenA said:


> Its got nothing to do with gtrs...knobs are knobs full stop. They will always find some sort of car to prove it in. Doesnt mean GTRs/skylines (of any model) have become chav cars just means some knobs have decided to drive them and turn their individual car into a tasteless piece of sh!t and then feel the need to make sure as many people as possible take notice. I find it funny really that they think they are showing off when 99% of people looking just think dickhe4ds....


Our cars are 100% NOT CHAV CARS!!!

The general public however disagree because of c***s like this that now own them and behave in this manner.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

So..... I was out the other night testing launch control in my 600bhp R32 and someone caught it on camera... Am I a chav ??? Just devils advocate


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

We're you showing off in a busy town, openly playing up to a filming crowd?

Just calling facts....


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

They seem to draw the crowds and people seem to love watching it, can't see any harm in it myself, just a bit of fun, but it seems if it's not your type of fun it shouldn't be allowed?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Ive met interesting Lambo and Ferrari owners lol this always makes me remember this;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPS02EFgdfE

Thems the times we live in. 32s and 33s are cheap, companies can supply crappy bodykits too and everyone knows a friend or a friend who can get a mad deal on a respray.

Lol.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

K66 SKY said:


> I think most are fed up with these two because You Tube is full of videos like this James...


Ok, so they do this on normal days then?

Mind you, makes me wonder now whether they were actually anything to do with the Gumball thing.

Either way, there will always be idiots out there. The amount of times I've seen threads over the years with people saying "I feel ashamed to be part of xyz scene due to this" is tiring. My theory is drive what you want, don't let other people's actions control your desires. Your average Joe would see those cars and not even know what they are, so to be worried about driving a respectable looking GTR because of them is a bit silly. Or you have the enthusiast that would know what they are, and then they'll know to differentiate between the person in this video and someone driving a respectable GTR. So people are worrying for no reason. My favourite is the threads from people that go and buy something boring (usually due to their mrs' having their nuts in her purse) and then go telling us all how they are glad they aren't "part of that scene" anymore, like we all drive round in one big pack. Usually to be followed up a couple of months later with "I'm back in a xyz"


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> They seem to draw the crowds and people seem to love watching it, can't see any harm in it myself, just a bit of fun, but it seems if it's not your type of fun it shouldn't be allowed?


Show the video to the Police - I'm sure they'll disagree.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> They seem to draw the crowds and people seem to love watching it, can't see any harm in it myself, just a bit of fun, but it seems if it's not your type of fun it shouldn't be allowed?


Just a bit of fun?? Try explaining that comment to a little old lady or someone with a heart condition or an ex forces suffering from post-dramatic stress disorder. 

driving without due care and attention

Causing a menace to society

Dangerous driving

Noise pollution

Damage to the road surface

The list is endless.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

jameswrx said:


> *My theory is drive what you want, don't let other people's actions control your desires. *


I do 100% agree with what you've said there James but what I've personally got against videos of dumb sh1t like this is the reactions of the thieving scumbag idiots who watch these _"You Tube"_ cr4p antics and think to themselves something like this :-

*"WOW I've seen one of them Fast & Furious Skyline thingy's down the road from blah, blah, blah....So cummon boys, lets try to steal it tonight and have some real fun in it just like those Kream dudes do?!"*

Not everyone who wants to emulate their favourite outlaw street heroes for internet fame and/or local notoriety, does it legitimately using their own vehicles/possessions.

JM2PW!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes bro


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Just a bit of fun?? Try explaining that comment to a little old lady or someone with a heart condition or an ex forces suffering from post-dramatic stress disorder.
> 
> driving without due care and attention
> 
> ...


LMAO, like the road surfaces are perfect in the UK. :chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Saifskyline said:


> LMAO, like the road surfaces are perfect in the UK. :chuckle:


I never said they were but a 50 ft wheel spin mark up the street in knightsbridge
Or where ever it was is not good.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't agree with what they're doing & I certainly wouldn't do it - nor would I fit the parts they have to their cars.

However, I get the impression that they're car enthusiasts and evidently enjoy driving their car(s).


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Trev said:


> Show the video to the Police - I'm sure they'll disagree.


Most of us break the law every day, most of it is petty, as is this.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

evogeof said:


> Just a bit of fun?? Try explaining that comment to a little old lady or someone with a heart condition or an ex forces suffering from post-dramatic stress disorder.
> 
> driving without due care and attention
> 
> ...


Lol yeah, in the videos you can see all the poor innocent passers by dropping dead on the pavements..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

jameswrx said:


> The link to YouTube says they are at Gumball 3000.



I did want to mention that but people seemed to have formed their own opinion already.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

LiamGTR said:


> I did want to mention that but people seemed to have formed their own opinion already.


Are you suggesting being affiliated with 'Gumball 3000' makes this behaviour acceptable?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Not acceptable, but people around the gumball probably expect this behaviour much like turning up to an F1 event and there being at least some kind of car show and loud exhausts in the car park


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

At lights thurs night in town on way home from late shift. Some guys in cars nearby chatting to me about car. . Ask me to give it a rev so I did. Instant chav mode activate. What do I say ? No sod off buy your own? Running even an older skyline isn't something everyone can do or afford so seeing one is quite cool. I never see any near me and I forget I'm in an icon.. a working class super car.. something others can look at and see themselves owning as opposed to knowing they'll never get an aventador or 12c (the latter is my dreeeaaam car). I've no qualms with those guys batting off an limiter at an event.. 3 am in an quiet village is a joke but they're showing out for the crowd.. no harm in that. I think everyone has done it just like everyone has seen what these cars can really do.. its why we drive them.. otherwise get a finance punto evoke prestige fsi delight 1.2

Unless someone is burnt alive that might not score points with me or anyone tbh.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Live and let live. Was on the way to see my family in Liverpool a few weeks ago. Had some lads pull up next to me on motorway asking me to boot it. So I did! Went to the game launch of the crew and a small meet had been organised by the game makers. Lots of nice cars all reving engines and pulling the crowds, and we are talking some very expensive cars hear. Started mine and got some very big flames for the cameras and everyone came to look at the Gtr, much to the 458's and R8's owners annoyance as everyone came to the gtr. Does this make me a chav? An iv had skylines for nearly 8 years. All this bull about this an that. Do you lot really realise how up your own arses you all come across? It's not you who is doing it, your not going to get into trouble. If you don't like it don't watch the videos.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote..... Do you lot really realize how up your own arses you all come across? 

Yep your not wrong there.. other clubs im with say the same dam thing about this place !!! 

Its a company thing !!! And im friends with one of the owners and he is a nice guy. they have lots of shows and stuff they go too. and when i say shows i mean alot of stuff is done in London, and the other cars that are there are not cheap.. and these 2 get more attention then alot of the other cars. 

I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass... and I'm all out of bubblegum !!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, let's all support this behaviour.

It's cocks like this that nearly closed the Ace Cafe.

It's cocks like this that brought the Section 59 Police order and the other recent laws on car cruises.

Yes, sorry, we are wrong.......


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

never said you are wrong! Don't forget the skyline and GTR are a car for the poorer man to afford, so they can experience super high performance. These guys like to show off. So what!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Take it to the track - that's where they shine.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Trev said:


> Take it to the track - that's where they shine.



The cars do, less could be said for the drivers, haha.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Organised meets etc I don't really see the problem as people turning up are doing so generally for the same reason, ie. look at cars, chat to fellow enthusiasts, etc. No harm is being done.

In the middle of a town personally I think is just sad (just own opinion). Pretty much as sad as these 16 - 25 year olds running around with videocameras and backpacks so they can get 100 hits on youtube with videos.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

There are people who make a pretty good living off youtube, so no wonder its spawned endless videos of idiots who think the world deserves them.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Saw this and thought I'd post it here. Nissan Skyline r33 GT R Tuning Silk Poster 13x19 | eBay


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

And here's me thinking the days of max power was over.... Obviously they've moved over to redline magazines


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Just fyi these guys don't have anything to do with Gumball.

They just went up to town when the Gumball was in town and did their own parade etc.
Is a common occurance with Piccadilly Boy Racers and Kream Developments.

I don't like their style but they do good jobs with the bodywork (physically that is not how they look).
Not cheap and their image is very max power in my eyes. Seem to have a thinking that putting cheap universal rivet on arches on cars is a custom wide arch kit?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Trev said:


> Yes, let's all support this behaviour.
> 
> It's cocks like this that nearly closed the Ace Cafe.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head!


----------

